
Shunning Israeli goods to become criminal offence in UK - kat
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/israel-boycott-local-councils-public-bodies-and-student-unions-to-be-banned-from-shunning-israeli-a6874006.html
======
nkrisc
I've got mixed feelings with regards to Israel and Palestine (in Facebook
parlance, "It's complicated"), but this action seems just as politically
motivated as the actions it seeks to ban, only on the other side of the
spectrum.

~~~
hemptemp
Well of course it is, its clearly not being done to uphold democractic
process. The issue here is that it is still vague because the boycott is not
of Israeli goods but rather goods from the occupied territories which is a
subsection of Israeli goods and thereby wouldn't break the law.

------
DrScump
Clickbaity abbreviation of title dodges the fact that this is strictly about
spending _public funds_.

People and businesses spending their _own_ money are still free to boycott any
supply chain they wish.

